# Need some advice after failed donor cycle



## Lisadaniella (Mar 1, 2006)

.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

How incredibly upsetting.

I have read that sometimes the progesterone is not well absorbed. Some people have injections instead (eg in the US this is standard)


How about you trying a mock cycle with the progynova and progesterone with blood tests to track your levels, before starting again? xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I wonder if your lining was a bit thin when they did the transfer?

I'd push at least for more careful monitoring, and a different regime for both the osterogen and the progesterone, with blood tests as you go?

I can't imagine how awful it is to invest so much, in every way, and have this happen.


----------

